# How Did He Ask? PROPOSALS!



## pinksugar (Feb 24, 2009)

okay, I don't know if I'm just weird, or if this is something that most women of my age experience, but lately, (as in, the last year or so) I find that conversation turns to weddings and marriage at least once a DAY. Since I'm not getting married, and none of my friends or family are either, I think it's a bit weird, but I love hearing about weddings, so I don't mind!

I don't THINK this is something that I instigate, although maybe it is... it just seems to happen!

anyway though. I'm instigating it now, and what I want to know is, how did the hubster propose to you?!

AND, if you're not engaged and/or married, what would be your perfect proposal?

For me, I can visualise the most perfect proposal... I'd love to be taken out of work at around 3:30 or 4pm, maybe given flowers... taken to the shangri-la hotel, to the Blue Horizon bar on the top floor (which overlooks the Harbour Bridge, the Opera House, Darling harbour... just this fantastic view) I'd like to watch the sunset with a cocktail, and then have him get down on one knee with a pink diamond.

I'm swooning just thinking about it.

The thing is though, of course, that anything that was intimate and special to you as a couple would be equally as romantic as my little fantasy!

Now. Tell me about yours!


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 24, 2009)

I think a couple of your posts have been about weddings lately. lol Idk ive never been engaged!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 24, 2009)

lol, it seems like they're everywhere! the bf's sister just got married, his mum has 3 to go to that I know of this year, my sister's high school friend is tying the knot....

and whenever I read the wedding section in the sunday paper, mum and I argue over what my wedding or what my sister's wedding would be like. Even though neither of us are engaged. LOL. Very, very random!

I don't have any plans on getting married for like 4 years!


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 24, 2009)

He didn't.

I proposed to him...that included getting down on one knee, also. =D


----------



## Ozee (Feb 24, 2009)

He just turned and asked one day and i agreed...went ring shopping together the next week and thats that..

I would of loved a thought of romantic type movie proposal but nope!


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 24, 2009)

Mine was so crappy but the ring was beautiful. Plus, really, how romantic can a proposal be coming from an 18 yr old lol. He basically said (pushing the ring towards me since we sitting on the bed) "here's the ring." I was like okay..? And?


----------



## Karren (Feb 24, 2009)

I think we were having sex!! Hahaha. Ya want to get married.. Sure!! Lol.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 24, 2009)

LOL That's how you lock em down Karren. No one says no to anything asked during sex!


----------



## Aprill (Feb 24, 2009)

It was real cut and dry.... "wanna get married", "yeah sure"...possibly coulda been during sex...we are not romantic, we are weird sillyhearts, romance for us is getting drunk and playing Madden all night so yeah....


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 24, 2009)

Never been engaged and not even sure if I ever will be.

I don't know, it's not something I've ever thought about. The marriage thing just isn't something I've dreamed of, I wasn't one of those little girls dreaming of being a bride.

If someone were to propose to me though, as long as I loved the guy and wanted to marry them I don't think it would matter to me how they asked. I'm so un-imaginative


----------



## Anjel. (Feb 24, 2009)

mine wasn't what I'd imagine it to be either, haha.

Well me and him known each other for years, then we started dating.

So we were probably dating for like 3 months?

Then one day me and my mom got into a massive arguement and kicked me out and thew all my stuff out the house. So I called him (he lived like an hour 1/2 away) and came all that way that night to come and get me. Then he said to just move in with thim, and so I did.

So like a month later me and my mom wasn't still talking and I needed my car cause I wanted to work, plus my brother was in town from cali so I wanted to visit him. It was my moms birthday and I thought I'll show up, so me and my mom pretty much got into a disagreement again and we left.

I was in the car on our way home sobbing my eyes out, and he just bluts out; "I think its best we get married". and I was like "what the eff are you talking about?". Then he was like "I know there isn't anyone I'd rather be with, I know I was gonna propose to you in january or whatever so I might as well marry you know and it will be just easier too (since he was in the military getting orders soon)." So I agreed cause I really wanted to anyways, so pretty much like the most horrible day went into the best day. And that week we went to the court house and got married. &lt;3

Now we're planning on having the actual wedding in Maui (his hometown) in 2010. Yay can't wait.


----------



## fawp (Feb 24, 2009)

It's funny because our wedding date, wedding ceremony, and honeymoon were incredibly symbolic and romantic but the proposal was the opposite. I had one year of college left and we had intended to marry after I graduated but cir***stances intervened and I decided to move out of my dorm and he moved out of his grandparent's house and we got our own apartment together the summer before my senior year. Later on, he told me he didn't want to propose because he didn't think I wanted to get married yet and he didn't want me to feel pressured. But, we were combining our bank accounts, our legal do***ents...I even insisted that we write up living and legal wills together.

One afternoon, we took a break from apartment shopping to have lunch; we were still trying to figure out all the legal aspects of our non-wedded union when I burst out: "Why don't we just get married? Screw it, let's just do it now. We're already going to be living together." Romantic, I know! But, in the end, it's what we both wanted and the whole situation turned out perfectly. It was the perfect time for us to get married and I'm glad that we took that chance.

Now, when people ask about our engagement, George tells them that we had a practical, intellegent conversation in which two adults made a rational-based decision about their lives and future together. But I just tell people we got engaged at Taco Bell.


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Now, when people ask about our engagement, George tells them that we had a practical, intellegent conversation in which two adults made a rational-based decision about their lives and future together. But I just tell people we got engaged at Taco Bell.



Lol!


----------



## ticki (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh wow, the pressure! I think I'm gonna pop the question to my girlfriend as soon as I save up enough money for her rock. We've been together for almost 2.5 years now. I don't know how I'm going to do it either. I just know that it definitely won't be Taco Bell. LOL!


----------



## fawp (Feb 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol!



Sometimes we'll eat there and we'll get the sauce packets that say, "Will you marry me?"...it always makes us laugh.





Originally Posted by *ticki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh wow, the pressure! I think i'm gonna pop the question to my girlfriend as soon as i save up enough money for her rock. We've been together for almost 2.5 years now. I don't know how i'm going to do it either. I just know that it definitely won't be taco bell. Lol!


----------



## Nick007 (Feb 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *ticki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh wow, the pressure! I think I'm gonna pop the question to my girlfriend as soon as I save up enough money for her rock. We've been together for almost 2.5 years now. I don't know how I'm going to do it either. I just know that it definitely won't be Taco Bell. LOL! You need to go on a no buy! You HAUL!!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 24, 2009)

Well...I was living in Honolulu and my girlfriend from law school was back in Miami. We'd been apart for about 3 months and we were talking on the telephone.... I said why don't you drop out of law school and move here. We can live together and get married here on my birthday. She said "I'm not quitting law school and moving over 3,000 miles to just live with you." I said, OK lets get married. She said sure...I mailed her the ring. Guess it was the right thing, we've been married 33 years.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 25, 2009)

haha, you MAILED her the ring!

I love these stories....

Taco Bell? awesome!

Ticki, omg that is so exciting! you'll have to tell us all about it and post the ring you buy in the hauls thread!!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha, you MAILED her the ring! 
Well I was in Honolulu and she was in Miami...


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 25, 2009)

I hope it was registered post,

LOL


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 25, 2009)

Actually it was. USPS doesn't do it any more, but everyone who touched the box had to sign for it. It was also insured for a bunch...


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 25, 2009)

that's such a different story to tell people, it makes it different and special!


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 25, 2009)

LOL, this is a great thread! I'm not married yet, but Billy and I know we will be one day. We had our kids first... obviously not exactly planned, but now I can't imagine it any other way. I honestly never dreamt of a fairy tale proposal or a big wedding... it's just not my thing. I'm low-key when it comes to stuff like that. I know he's saving up a lot to get me a big rock though... he said I deserve something super-nice because were not having a huge wedding. It's not necessary but fine with me... I can't wait to be married to him.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 25, 2009)

Bella, that's what I think - the wedding is one day, the rock is going to be worn for a lifetime!

but really, it's the life together that's the important bit!


----------



## speedy (Feb 25, 2009)

I love these stories!

Mine is not at all romantic. I had no idea it was coming either, so the next day I had to ask him what he said, cause when he was asking me I was just standing there looking stunned.

Anyhow. We went out with 2 friends on NYE, and he was acting really strange all night, he drank a lot but didn't get drunk, and was all jumpy, then at 11pm he decided that he wanted to go home. We got home just before midnight, and just after midnight he just got down on 1 knee in the lounge room (wearing nothing but his boxer shorts, which are now know as the 'proposal undies'), in front of our friends and asked me to marry him. We went ring shopping 2 days later and that was it.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 25, 2009)

These stories are cute...and at the same time kinda nauseating :S lol 'single girl' syndrom i suppose!


----------



## laurafaye (Feb 25, 2009)

Aww these stories are cute, I won't be married for a long while yet!


----------



## Ozee (Feb 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif These stories are cute...and at the same time kinda nauseating :S lol 'single girl' syndrom i suppose! well i must have 'annoyed at my own crappy proposal syndrome' lol I would always get cutup inside seeing those played out romantical ones on movies or tv and usually throw a pillow or shoe at husband lol.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 25, 2009)

LOL Oz, as he deserves! haha!

us women deserve a little bit of romance after all we put up with!


----------



## ticki (Feb 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif These stories are cute...and at the same time kinda nauseating :S lol 'single girl' syndrom i suppose! Haha, I guess you must be really happy that Single's Awareness day has passed by already then.


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 27, 2009)

Faith: The whole Taco Bell thing was hilarious!






Hmm...I don't think I'll ever get married but I would love to be **sigh**


----------



## Gemini Mom (Feb 28, 2009)

On Halloween in college, my hubby came home from classes to our apartment. He gave me one of those pumpkin buckets filled with candy...I was like "oh thanks" and set it down on the table as I really didn't want any candy at the time. He was like "you should go thru it there's stuff in there that isn't candy" so I was curious and then started to dig around. There was a tiny stuffed bear that when you squeeze his back his arms open up....and in his closed arms was the ring. I had been proposed to prior by my hubby during sex, I said yes and then afterwards I said "I want a REAL proposal" LOL and so then on Halloween I got the real one.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Gemini Mom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif On Halloween in college, my hubby came home from classes to our apartment. He gave me one of those pumpkin buckets filled with candy...I was like "oh thanks" and set it down on the table as I really didn't want any candy at the time. He was like "you should go thru it there's stuff in there that isn't candy" so I was curious and then started to dig around. There was a tiny stuffed bear that when you squeeze his back his arms open up....and in his closed arms was the ring. I had been proposed to prior by my hubby during sex, I said yes and then afterwards I said "I want a REAL proposal" LOL and so then on Halloween I got the real one. I LOVE it!!


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 1, 2009)

GeminiMom: That's a very cute proposal!


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 1, 2009)

awww, that IS a cute proposal! i love these stories! more more more!


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 1, 2009)

That is actually a really sweet story...


----------



## katana (Mar 1, 2009)

Aww, some of these are so cute, and some are funny, but just as sweet!!

I haven't been engaged before, but I hope it is something romantic, when I get proposed too.


----------



## dgint608 (Jun 12, 2009)

We had just got done eating our delivered pizza and were sitting on the couch. He started complaining about an upset stomach and went to lay down but somehow ended up on one knee on the floor. I'm a total ditz and didnt understand that he was trying to propose! I kept saying ''you should lay down hunni!'' Then he gave me the speach about how I'm the one he wanted to spend his life with and out popped a ring! He only got ''will you mar'' out because I was already yelling ''YESS YESSSS"

The really romantic part- The center diamond from the engagement ring from my step-dad [[my dad]] to my mom had come out and she thought it was gone forever! Thinking maybe she lost it while doing yard work they gave up looking for it and got another one. Well 2 years after it was lost she found it in the bathroom [[2 years of vaccuming!]] it was just lying on the carpet! With out me knowing it, she met with my husband and gave him the diamond to have it put into my engagement ring. My ring is Extra special to me!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 12, 2009)

awww, that's a sweet story!

So many proposals at home! in the sunday papers and stuff here in Australia there is a wedding section, and they are always in parks or after dinners!

Hardly ever something big and showy!


----------

